# Owl Sightings



## SarahFair (Dec 15, 2021)

This isn't photography related per se, but I figured it has a higher concentration of bird watchers and photographers that could possibly answer my question..

Have yall noticed a lack of owls in the last 10 years?
I dont think I have seen one in over 10 years.

I remember as a child growing up in gwinnett county we saw them all the time, outside in trees, flying, in the garage/basement.. but now, I dont even hear them (no longer in gwinnett, but not far and still live among acres of woods).

The SO said he saw his first one since he doesn't even know when, and him being a logger, he's in the woods everyday.

I've had several conversations with people who have also said they haven't seen them around in years.

Is the owl population depleted?


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 15, 2021)

Had one visit me in the stand yesterday afternoon. I see them about a much a I have in the past I think.


----------



## natureman (Dec 15, 2021)

It must be a regional thing.  I saw more owls this year than any previous year.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mQR17m


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 15, 2021)

Not to my knowledge.
I have a couple residents that I hear and see at my house in North Fulton.
 I also hear them regularly in the woods when hunting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2021)

Plenty of them everywhere I've been. I hear screech owls and great horned owls about every night. See and hear barred owls frequently, and the occasional barn owl. Found a great horned owl nest a couple years ago.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 15, 2021)

There is a big pine tree maybe 100 feet high just outside our yard here. A few mornings ago a big horned Owl was sitting and hooting up in that pine. He only comes occasionally but I love it when he does. I hear them way back in the Croatan National Forest just a hootin' pretty often.


----------



## specialk (Dec 15, 2021)

@C.Killmaster might chime in, but there's plenty by me


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 15, 2021)

Must be a regional thing.

Thanks everyone, love the pictures!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2021)

Down here we have plenty of barred, great horned, and barn owls. Very few screech owls any more though. Probably getting picked off by Great horned owls if I had to guess.

Two winters ago I saw what I think was a saw whet owl.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 15, 2021)

Plenty in my N FL swamp. Shoutn matches most every evening.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 15, 2021)

I hear them all the time in Roswell and in Upson County.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 15, 2021)

sowega hunter said:


> Had one visit me in the stand yesterday afternoon. I see them about a much a I have in the past I think.



Man, this one is giving you stink eye. Like a gypsy Curse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2021)

I hear them most every morning and see them every now and then and I'm not far from where you are Sara. I'm in Winder.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 16, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hear them most every morning and see them every now and then and I'm not far from where you are Sara. I'm in Winder.


I guess I'm just not in a sustainable area. I back up to 14 acres of woods, which is also connected to another 100+ across the street, a pond, plenty of small mammals..

My old house was much,  much more rural


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 16, 2021)

SarahFair said:


> I guess I'm just not in a sustainable area. I back up to 14 acres of woods, which is also connected to another 100+ across the street, a pond, plenty of small mammals..
> 
> My old house was much,  much more rural


Not as many owls in the city as the country.I think it's because of the amount of lights and maybe the lack of easy meals.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 20, 2021)

I see and hear them often here in Southeastern Georgia. I have some around the house, and there are plenty in the woods I hunt. Owls are one of the coolest birds of all.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2021)

SarahFair said:


> This isn't photography related per se, but I figured it has a higher concentration of bird watchers and photographers that could possibly answer my question..
> 
> Have yall noticed a lack of owls in the last 10 years?
> I dont think I have seen one in over 10 years.
> ...



No shortage of Owls in my area of Tallahassee. I actually photographed one taking a bath not long ago. Thought it was just catching a fish or snake until it began bathing.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 21, 2021)

I frequently hear barred owls at my place. I really enjoy listening to them call back and forth.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 21, 2021)

Moved from Gwinnett County 2 years ago to the North Georgia mountains, there are definitely more here than in Gwinnett.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 22, 2021)

natureman said:


> It must be a regional thing.  I saw more owls this year than any previous year.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mQR17m


That's a great encounter.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 22, 2021)

I live in Gwinnett and hear them all the time but I live in a wooded area near a large drainage and lots of squirrels.
I hear them at camp most every night. Great horned in the swamps.
Rode right up on a barred not long ago. Poor photo but it was about 20 ft. Away


----------



## carver (Jan 5, 2022)

Walton county


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 5, 2022)

Here lately I've seen quite a few barred owls hit on the roads.


----------



## carver (Jan 17, 2022)

carver said:


> Walton county
> View attachment 1127119


Here's a series of shots I took during the above encounter,once the Owl saw me it bowed up and fluffed up it's feathers


----------

